# Official Dynamite - 19 May 2021 - the one where Matt Sydal crushes Christian!



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

.... yeah, I could not think of a better title cause the card is underwhelming

might make for a good show though? discuss

First, we have a title match of Bucks vs the Blonds










The Rap for this one should be epic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393325498806140934
we have.... whatever this is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392680052991660033
NWA title match is relevant once again - kudos to AEW for supporting the indies


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392658289763160064
And Sydal vs Christian stemming from this amazing promo from Sydal..... _snicker!_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392644380973047811
I'm adding this for shits and giggles!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394176386739413000


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho still listens to Cornette regularly because that's a direct quote from this week's episode. Yeah, this card sucks. I expect the rating to be worse than last week's. There's literally no attraction. It might be the first AEW episode I skip.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Moxley and Kingston vs the Acclaimed sounds great to me. Must watch, especially if both sides are given a mic.


----------



## theclaymorekick (Feb 22, 2021)

It sounds boring, but let's see.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm definitely biased because I think this card look good. I'm interested in all of those matches. Plus, Cody's cringe promo from last week sets up a layup for Ogogo to straight bury Cody this week, assuming they give Ogogo a mic.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That card looks really weak. I like Sydal and Christian. But Sydal has yet to win a singles match on Dynamite.. And I doubt he´s gonna get a W over Christian.
Bucks can get off my TV.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Evan Bourne vs Christian? I wonder if Ezekiel Jackson will interfere.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Evan Bourne vs Christian? I wonder if Ezekiel Jackson will interfere.


Feels like 2009 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

make of this what you will

(then again, dynamite was taped)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394297338127163399


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

also - worth the watch for CD's opening


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Jericho still listens to Cornette regularly because that's a direct quote from this week's episode. Yeah, this card sucks. I expect the rating to be worse than last week's. There's literally no attraction. It might be the first AEW episode I skip.*


LOL not everything is related to that piece of shit XD

There was numerous reports of WWE executives not liking blood and guts because it was "setting wrestling back 30 years"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> make of this what you will
> 
> (then again, dynamite was taped)
> 
> ...


I'd be down for Shamrock to have a one-time appearance. I'm not sure what he'd do though? He has a little history with Chris Jericho. Could show up in Stadium Stampede?


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Not a fantastic card like we had in the past, but will be fun watching Anthony Ogogo one punch kill Austin Gunn lol. The Acclaimed vs Kingston cutting promo's on each other could be highly entertaining. Wish they'd show some of the fall out of SCU splitting up and Daniels contemplating retirement, Dynamite could do with more promo's and back stage sections that don't include Sting coming to the ring to be interrupted by X to advance story lines. 

As a side note i do hope that this match helps shine a light on Brian Pillmen Jnr, not saying he should win but with all the attention from his dad's DSotR ep it be a good chance to show some of his potential off as well as getting heat on the Bucks.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> LOL not everything is related to that piece of shit XD
> 
> There was numerous reports of WWE executives not liking blood and guts because it was "setting wrestling back 30 years"


Was gone point this out but you beat me to the punch. Swear i read them reports the day after Blood and Guts. Not everyone hangs off Cornies words.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Dynamite was taped, a possible Shamrock appearance will be nothing related to Wednesday's show unless they tape a separate thing (IMPACT did that with Kenny).

Maybe they will tape Stadium Stampede early and have Shamrock fill in for injured Jericho? Maybe not.

I once pitched the idea on here of Callis sending Shamrock as an assassin to take down Moxley to keep him away from Omega. But the Bucks are currently doing that...

Him challenging Miro in an open challenge and Miro crushing him would be cool.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty weak card this week, looking forward to Velvet/Deeb and Mox/Kingston vs The Acclaimed though. 

Looking forward to Miro hopefully cutting a promo or something too.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mox/Kingston vs. The Acclaimed and Deeb vs. Velvet has my interest also. They could easily fill up a lot of time on the show just by having Mox and Kingston go in a verbal battle with Caster before the actual tag team match.

Not a very strong preview overall but they have made what was looking to be a weak show in to something much better in the past. Like so far there is no news on Miro or Baker for the show.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

I'd be interested to watch Anthony ogogo match, Christian vs Matt Sydal, and may be the money/kingston tag match. But only if I can find it on YouTube or AEW uploads them as full matches on YouTube for free. Otherwise not worth the effort to wade through an entire episode, or watch live or download or anything.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

It’s the end of gunnberg the undefeated steak of singles and tags is over. But no one can beat all three gunns together.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Ken Shamrock vs Marko Stunt in a shoot match


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Just 5 matches so far? Setting up to be another sleeper card.

YB v Varsity Blondes is alright. VB have been slowly gettting better kayfabe and are ready to break out further. Pushing them now with the added interst in Pillman Jr is just sensible. They should give hel bucks a bit of a match. Should be enjoyable.

Cage v Sydal isn't a draw but the match itself (like Sydal v Kenny) could be good. Everyone knows Sydal will lose again so its a bit predictable and will be long but it COULD still put Sydal over if the commys keep acknowledging Sydals match v Omega and how its a great match. Will be long but it'l be enjoyable and it pushed Cage to the level we want him at so great. Could push BOTH up the marquee with a good match here.

Deeb v Velvet could be great. NWA gets some love. Deeb establishes hersalf a bit more. Velvet gets more spotlight. She;s great and a near-win will make her look good IMO. 

Gunn v Ogogo is gonna be great viewing. Both are SO watchable. It'l hopefully set up a Gunn Club v Factory feud. Works for me! Feels fresh too, even with the Factory v Cody feud, we haven seen these go at it yet. 

Acclaimed v Mox/Eddie is gonna be FIRE!!!! Hope they all get mics, cause all 4 can speak. If they let Max go at the explosion it'l be hilarious. If they actually have the Acclaimed re-enact it to take the piss, itl be hilarious.

Add in some reaction to Miro inning and SCU no longer tagging, and we have a decent show with FRESH talent breaking out somewhat all in one go!!

Using Velvet, VB, Acclaimed, Factory and the Gunns on one show is going to be nice. Also having Cage and Sydal push each other would make a good ME. THIS SHOW COULD LEAVE US WANTING TO SEE MORE OF ALL INVOLVED.

Smart booking potentially! We need one show lacking clusterfuck endings! Really shine the light on the ones involved for one show only.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice but, will there be zombies?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Nice but, will there be zombies?


Maybe Abadon


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> Maybe Abadon


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


Yep... Pretty much


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If y'all thought Anthony Ogogo was going to roast Cody on some personal s*** instead of this corny ass country beef, prepare to be disappointed this Wednesday:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394374610959929349*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If y'all thought Anthony Ogogo was going to roast Cody on some personal s*** instead of this corny ass country beef, prepare to be disappointed this Wednesday:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394374610959929349*


I´m guessing Cody replies with the bad joke about Brits, bad teeth and tea...
Where´s that facepalm gif?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I think they leave it a bit late in the day to advertise some things. They will probably announce something for any of either Kenny, Jericho, MJF, Miro or Darby/Sting tomorrow or Wednesday... and it’s too late I think. Anyway, it will still be fun.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If y'all thought Anthony Ogogo was going to roast Cody on some personal s*** instead of this corny ass country beef, prepare to be disappointed this Wednesday:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394374610959929349*


Ohhh my good lord they're taking the most generic approach to the most generic type of feud ever.

This actually could be interesting if Ogogo came at it from certain perspectives. He could talk about healthcare, he could talk about the election last year and everything that happened, he could call Cody out and say the race issue ISNT better... Given the Codester has said he doesn't believe in Heel vs Face anymore, this political approach would be perfect as many would agree with Ogogo.

But nope... just a simple "america food bad". Such a missed opportunity.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394412413269643264
This is not a jobber tag team

AEW builds people up and I love to see it  The loss on Wednesday isn’t going to matter because they’ll still come out of it better than what they went in


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

No Miro match, no Tay, no promotional tag match for Shida/Baker and no setup for a super tag match next week with Pac, Mox and Christian vs Omega, OC and Sydal.

The card looks written to justify Mox/Kingston vs Young Bucks by stuffing the hat of the former as a team. The priority should be fun and excitement over trying to make someone look like they should be the contender.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Ohhh my good lord they're taking the most generic approach to the most generic type of feud ever.
> 
> This actually could be interesting if Ogogo came at it from certain perspectives. He could talk about healthcare, he could talk about the election last year and everything that happened, he could call Cody out and say the race issue ISNT better... Given the Codester has said he doesn't believe in Heel vs Face anymore, this political approach would be perfect as many would agree with Ogogo.
> 
> But nope... just a simple "america food bad". Such a missed opportunity.


*I don't like watching real debates between people trying to run my country, so why would I want it in my entertainment? This is so stupid and embarrassing, like every other angle Cody is involved in.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394412413269643264
> This is not a jobber tag team
> 
> AEW builds people up and I love to see it  The loss on Wednesday isn’t going to matter because they’ll still come out of it better than what they went in


its a long way from ‘who the fuq is Griff Garrison?!’


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I don't like watching real debates between people trying to run my country, so why would I want it in my entertainment? This is so stupid and embarrassing, like every other angle Cody is involved in.*


Thats a fair point! Im just throwing shit at a wall cuz I feel like anything would be better than this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Thats a fair point! Im just throwing shit at a wall cuz I feel like anything would be better than this


*As a side note, your avatar is perfect for whenever AEW does something stupid. *


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It looks like Shida is facing Reba. Source: they showed it on the bottom of the screen on Elevation


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Yep... Pretty much


sat what you will about abbadon but at least her gimmick affects how she wrestle in the ring. Same with OC. All these wrestlers with generic move sets are boring.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass my bad for not sticking quick enough. And your off the hook for creative names this week. The only ones I could think of would have been young blonds or sydal in a cage and wf doesn't have a marketing deal with porn hub


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

I really can't wait for dynamite on Wednesday . Haven't missed an episode yet and do not plan too.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

This looks pretty refreshing!

Deeb v Velvet - safe to say it will be the best female pro-wrestling match this week!
Ogogo has huge potential.
Anything Cage does is good tbf.
Acclaimed v Eddie/Mox - promo-tastic.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If y'all thought Anthony Ogogo was going to roast Cody on some personal s*** instead of this corny ass country beef, prepare to be disappointed this Wednesday:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394374610959929349*


This is so incredibly lame. First we get Cody being all dramatic, speaking on political divides, racism and the greatness of America, invoking his father's memory and vowing to make his as-yet unborn daughter proud by not laying quietly under the flag of another nation. Then we get Ogogo talking about bad US food. Ok. 

Beyond all the other problems is that Anthony Ogogo is not the best guy to introduce as a heel. He's a former British Olympian, which means he has an existing media presence in the UK. It's not just Americans watching AEW, so why are they trying to paint a man who is, afaik, considered a nice enough guy publicly as a heel fond of childish insults? Did no one involved think this through? It smacks of AEW's trend of deliberate exposure of the business, them winking at us because we all know it's not real life. Well yeah, the vast majority of us do know that but I'm not convinced this approach is as audience friendly as they think it is.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't understand
Why is Shida v Reba an 'eliminator'?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> I don't understand
> Why is Shida v Reba an 'eliminator'?


I wonder if this is to set our expectations that this will not really be a match but rather Rebel trying to injure Shida before the PPV?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eliminator is AEW terminology for 'if you win, you get a shot at the title'. So if Reba wins, she... replaces Britt against Shida? Or faces her on another Dynamite before DON for the title? She isn't winning either way.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I just wish the show didn't just feel so chaotic and all over the the place. 

I'm sure TK thinks that's a positive but it really isn't its exhausting and frustrating if I'm being honest. 

But i can't see them ever changing their ways either

Show doesn't seem that enticing tbh.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394412413269643264
> This is not a jobber tag team
> 
> AEW builds people up and I love to see it  The loss on Wednesday isn’t going to matter because they’ll still come out of it better than what they went in


I will raise you Conti's lips in response to Pillman's ball peek.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Wonder who they go with for Jade Cargills manager? They've been going big on the tease. At first I thought it was just a cool way to put her over a bit but now Im convinced she'l have someone. My money would be on Shaq!

(Posted that elsewhere, but think we may see a promo again on Dynamite)


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

As a side point, the Goldberg/Brock type booking and presentation of Jade Cargill has so far been on the money.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Put Jade in the Inner Circle. Make her entrance music Girls in the Hood


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Platinum max about to die


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395042738731687937


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> Put Jade in the Inner Circle. Make her entrance music Girls in the Hood


I don't know about Jade in Inner Circle because I like to view her on her own. Maybe a manager will be good for her, maybe not. Still on the fence, but I hope it all works out because Jade, even tho not much experience, has presence and something about her. Like she can be a real star. She has that potential.
I do like that song for her @Mister Sinister . Megan is really popular right now tho so I assume it would be very expensive and difficult to get permission, if Tony can even get permission. It would be really cool for Jade to have that as a theme. I don't really know much of anything about licensing music tho.




LifeInCattleClass said:


> Platinum max about to die
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395042738731687937


This is so good and funny, really liking the Acclaimed, a shame they're gonna die tonight 😅 
Card tonight seems mostly not too good but Acclaimed v Mox/Kingston is what I look forward to the most.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Terrible card.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Terrible card.


If it was for you AEW would have Pac vs Omega or Mox vs Omega every weeks, or the same matches week after week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Someone probably told them their card looks like shit, so they found a way to get Britt Baker on TV.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395115273716436994*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Someone probably told them their card looks like shit, so they found a way to get Britt Baker on TV.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395115273716436994*


Do you know that the show was taped last week, right?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The taped shows usually (not always) come off better than the live shows, mainly the enhanced sounds from the invisible crowd. So while this card isn't blowaway or anything, you'll probably get some fun stuff out of this show.

Christian vs. Sydal will be a predictable solid to good match. I couldn't really care less about Sydal honestly, but I know he can work a good match. Mox/Eddie vs. The Acclaimed will probably peak after Max's pre match rap but it could be fun. Deeb vs. Velvet is one I think can be really good.

And I think the Bucks vs. The Blondes, which I guess will be the main event, can be solid as well.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Do you know that the show was taped last week, right?


shhhhhhh let him believe


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

only a few hours to go if you want to join the game
(shameless plug for the ratings prediction)








AEW Ratings prediction game


912 K




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

At this stage I think Jade brings in somebody new. I like the idea of managers bidding for a wrestlers services, but not sure Jade was the right one for that storyline. It's been a weird dynamic where managers vie to represent her but she says she doesn't need them - where is the idea coming from that she's looking for a manager? I might go more the "agent" than "manager" for her. Reba is already the "personal assistant" angle. 

Salina de la Renta could be great with her I think. Not sure if MLW owns SDLR name though, but she's going by Natalia Class on twitter now, which is her real name.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian vs Sydal should be a nice opener between the vets.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WWECW never died, as shown by this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this 'live?'

And, whos the heel in this match? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Them showing Matt Sydal's singles record while ignoring the fact that he's lost every tag match for the last year is why the rankings are total horseshit. They farm wins on two YouTube shows that absolutely no one watches against people no one's ever heard of, then lose every single match on their live television broadcast that a million people watch, and the commentators try to sell us this bullshit that they're formidable competitors when we see them lose every fucking week.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome opener. Christian is still so good and Sydal is AEW's best jobber to the stars.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Them showing Matt Sydal's singles record while ignoring the fact that he's lost every tag match for the last year is why the rankings are total horseshit. They farm wins on two YouTube shows that absolutely no one watches against people no one's ever heard of, then lose every single match on their live television broadcast that a million people watch, and the commentators try to sell us this bullshit that they're formidable competitors when we see them lose every fucking week.*


Only the best MMA fighters fight on UFC. Maybe on UFC he will lose most of them, but is better than most of the MMA fighters in the world


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn good match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't Ricky hurt?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

For a man who is almost 50, Christian has aged quite well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Only the best MMA fighters fight on UFC. Maybe on UFC he will lose most of them, but is better than most of the MMA fighters in the world


*I don't give a f*** about ufc. This is wrestling. That's not how s*** works here. No one gives a f*** if Earl from the Dark Order is 15-0 on AEW Dark. He's still a f** jobber.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Hook is almosmt Marko Stunt size.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Isn't Ricky hurt?


I'd say I think this is pretaped but that was reported before this taping would happen so who knows.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricky's neck ain't fractured!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Christian vs. Sydal was a decent little match. It's just there's only so much I'm going to get into a Sydal match.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Brian Cage always looks sunburned


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The F*cks are maineventing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So is someone lying about this fractured neck, or is it a minor injury that he's buying time for?*


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Why was Hook hidden in a hoodie for so long?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow they're finally giving Brian Pillman promo time, nice about time. Whos the girl with them?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hoping we get a pro America, anti racism, anti UK promo for Cody tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wait this is the main event tonight? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> The F*cks are maineventing.


*Good, that means I get to turn this s*** off early. Soon as Britt gets off my screen, I'm out of here.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought Ricky hurt his neck on April 21, from what i read...either way...hope hes ok.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow they're finally giving Brian Pillman promo time, nice about time. Whos the girl with them?


Her name is Julia Hart
I think she is/was a student of the wrestling school affiliated with AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NamelessJobber said:


> Her name is Julia Hart


Has she been on the show before? i don't remember seeing her, whys she with Varsity Blondes?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Julia Hart was a legit cheerleader and won awards as they said. She's super green in the ring so this is a good role for her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NamelessJobber said:


> Why was Hook hidden in a hoodie for so long?


He was working on his physique, I guess.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Has she been on the show before? i don't remember seeing her, whys she with Varsity Blondes?


She was on last Dark and Elevation with them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

She had one match on Dynamite recently, I think Britt or someone squashed her


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I liked the Pillman promo. 

These taped shows always seem to flow way better.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Pillman Junior's partner looks like WCW Chris Jericho. Same hairdo and everything.*


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Actually, maybe it was Statlander who squashed her. I forget who but someone did recently.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn these promos are lame.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"The Rapper and the Rapper's Friend"

Pretty good description of the Acclaimed.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

I really can't take Eddie seriously


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I dig these promos before matches. Short and sweet.

Mox using the Onita version of Wild Thing now. Way better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The “Acclaimed”.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> "The Rapper and the Rapper's Friend"
> 
> Pretty good description of the Acclaimed.


Right????? Hahaha that made me chuckle 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh, they are keeping this theme?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they switched his theme to the Major League Baseball version


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks like Moxley is keeping that stupid music


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

wtf is this theme


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh, I guess this is his theme, at least he's using this version, I think Onita before I think insurance commercial now.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

lol they got the major league version of wild thing now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did Tony seriously buy the rights to the same song from a different singer? still doesn't suit Moxley at all no matter who sings it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Caster you absolute savage, hahahaha.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well RIP Mox’s badass theme.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Caster is the best, The Acclaimed really shouldn't be losing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol now he's using the Joan Jett version of Wild Thing? lol did Tony seriously buy the rights to the same song from a different singer? still doesn't suit Moxley at all no matter who sings it.


He bought the rights.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao those bars tho


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Castor with them bars!!! 🥶


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Max is gold.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> He bought the rights.


Does that mean he can use anyone's version of the song? not sure how it works.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't like either Wild Thing song for Mox. I prefer whatever music he had before, the stuff that Rukus made for him i guess


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmaooooo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This version of Wild Thing is much better for Mox than the one last week.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Platinum Max 😅


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Eddie does look like a box of newports


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Hart" should be blacklisted as a surname in wrestling unless you are a legit legacy of the Stu Hart family tree. Especially so when Pillman Sr. was in the Hart Foundation.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Max Caster is money


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NamelessJobber said:


> I don't like either Wild Thing song for Mox. I prefer whatever music he had before, the stuff that Rukus made for him i guess


Yeah just listen to the lyrics 

Wild Thing 
you make my heart sing 
you make everything groovy

Wild thing, I think I love you
But I wanna know for sure
So come on and hold me tight
I love you 


does that shit sound like it fits with Moxley at all?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mox looked genuinely annoyed by that comment about his wife.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox making Max pay for his diss. 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Boxingfan said:


> Eddie does look like a box of newports


He's a NY guy from the hood. That's probably a compliment


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Mox looked genuinely annoyed by that comment about his wife.


I love it. The more raw and real the business is, the better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah just listen to the lyrics
> 
> Wild Thing
> you make my heart sing
> ...


No, but AEW doesn't always think logically. The words "wild thing" is the only reason they chose the song to go with his 'lunatic fringe' gimmick, but the lyrics have zero to do with his gimmick. Go figure! LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's a NY guy from the hood. That's probably a compliment


This. He likes the perception of being a dirty, smokey type of man. LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


His face looks like that wasn't part of the script! LMFAO 😆 💩


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> No, but AEW doesn't always think logically. The words "wild thing" is the only reason they chose the song to go with his 'lunatic fringe' gimmick, but the lyrics have zero to do with his gimmick. Go figure! LOL


Lol exactly, they chose it just for the title of it and the occasional Wild Thing part in the song, while the other 99% of the lyrics don't fit him at all.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox probably chose the theme himself since he loves Onita.

This has been a good match. Opening two matches have been very grounded and quite technical.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like that Superplex Combo by the Acclaimed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All those piledrivers Mox has been hitting, gives me a feeling we'll see Minoru Suzuki show up soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Mox looked genuinely annoyed by that comment about his wife.


*If that's the only way to get Moxley to throw stiff punches, so be it.*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This should have closed, not the Bucks vs a jobber team


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Renee chose that dumb ass name to be edgy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Mox probably chose the theme himself since he loves Onita.
> 
> This has been a good match. Opening two matches have been very grounded and quite technical.


I mean ok if he likes it and likes Onita and wants to imitate him, but does he not realize how the song doesn't go with his character at all?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox and Kingston destroying those two pos was pretty satisfying.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like Ethan Page. Scorpio is alright.

I just do not care about them as a team.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't like this team, but I like Ethan Page as a singles competitor


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ethan is damn good on the mic. Hell compared to Scorpio he's basically Ric Flair on the mic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's Ethan hate Darby so much? maybe i missed the reason.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This theme song has got to go. It's not 1960. Tony Khan needs to get a refund.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Those sneaky...faces?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

AEW better be paying Page well, going from tagging with Josh Alexander to tagging with Scorpio Sky is such a massive downgrade.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol exactly, they chose it just for the title of it and the occasional Wild Thing part in the song, while the other 99% of the lyrics don't fit him at all.


Right. Overall It's a peppy sing along tune like "Twist and Shout" or something. Just doesn't quite fit Moxley.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Tony always have to "Its STING!" like that everytime he says his name? he literally said it that way twice.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Scorpio Sky trying to sound menacing doesn't work. He doesn't have the track record


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Why's Ethan hate Darby so much? maybe i missed the reason.


They had an amazing year long feud in Evolve which has been alluded to but they should mention it to give their beef some context.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They had to dump the Dork Order lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there a reason Dark Order have been coming to the aid of Darby and Sting? i don't get it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sky and Page just ain't doing it for me, dawg.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol exactly, they chose it just for the title of it and the occasional Wild Thing part in the song, while the other 99% of the lyrics don't fit him at all.


Exactly. It makes sense when logic is absent.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there a reason Dark Order have been coming to the aid of Darby and Sting? i don't get it.


I think they have beef with Page and Sky but I'm not sure


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> They had an amazing year long feud in Evolve which has been alluded to but they should mention it to give their beef some context.


So their feud here and Ethan being obsessed with taking everything away from Darby is based on a rivalry half the people watching no nothing about from an indy fed? Did they not even come up with a reason why Ethan hates him currently in AEW?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

First time really sitting down watching AEW, I like the presentation so far


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Le Dinner Debonair part 2. 😁


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> So they're feud here and Ethan being obsessed with taking everything away from Darby is based on a rivalry half the people watching no nothing about from an indy fed? Did they not even come up with a reason why Ethan hates him currently in AEW?


Well, the one who attacked Darby first was Scorpio


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF Head of the table lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well this is a lot darker than last time MJF had dinner on Dynamite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

itsbeenawhile said:


> First time really sitting down watching AEW, I like the presentation so far


Really? First time?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I was afraid for a moment that there would be singing and dancing after dinner


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Its a damn shame Rebel is wearing pants.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

That red wine the Pinnacle was drinking looked horrible


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

@BOSS of Bel-Air 

There's your girl


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't wait for Britt to take the title.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OH MY GOD.

SHIDA WRESTLING ON DYNAMITE?!

WHAT BLACK MAGIC IS THIS!?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida suffering from the dumb babyface syndrome.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the heel literally cracked the face with a steel crutch and couldn't get the win.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Rebel is straight MILF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Snap the Seth Stomp!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Glad Rebel was able to find some ring gear this time lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Can't wait for Britt to take the title.


Its inevitable


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whos the guy talking right now


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, as short as that was I'm glad they added at least a little bit of heat to Shida/Britt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When is the last time OC spoke? LMFAO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Real ones know*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Burying Freshly Squashed OC again? I really hope he doesn’t end up winning at DoN.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kenny is a good weirdo lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Make a Wish moment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And this folks, is the main event of a $50 ppv. LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol look at them side by side, one looks like a star and one looks like an indy backyard bum dressed in baggy jogging pants designed to look like jeans.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cute little segment with Omega and OC.

I will say that as much as I like Omega, PAC, and even OC, this just does not feel like a PPV World Title match yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW pisses me off with these run-ins that have no effect on the finish whatsoever. It buries the wrestler that they're facing when they get beaten by weapons and kick out at 2. With that said, I love the curb stomp on the title after the match and all that matters is Britt winning at the pay per view.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> And this folks, is the main event of a $50 ppv. LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kenny threatening to murder him 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, we know Kenny listened to Cornette's podcast last week. "You're the mascot of AEW."




*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well, we know Kenny listened to Cornette's podcast last week. "You're the mascot of AEW."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ffs, the show was taped last week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Notice they pan the camera to the wrestlers in the bottom front row not the fans in the stands during the song lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Jericho looks like he's dropping weight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how no matter what situation Jericho is in, how serious he is, he always has to stand there and let everyone finish singing his crappy song that makes him feel like a big time rockstar.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jack THWAGGGER


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Notice they pan the camera to the wrestlers in the bottom front row not the fans in the stands during the song lol


There wasn't fans. This was thursday after last Dynamite.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can this guy not get rid of his fucking lisp? i mean Cindy did it on the Brady Bunch, can this grown ass man not do it? It makes him sound goofy as all hell this huge MMA guy with a fucking child like lisp.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how no matter what situation Jericho is in, how serious he is, he always has to stand there and let everyone finish singing his crappy song that makes him feel like a big time rockstar.


Jericho is a star


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Ffs, the show was taped last week.


*1. Matches were taped last week. Segments can be edited in whenever.
2. Cornette is literally the only person who has said this and did so a few days ago.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> There wasn't fans. This was thursday after last Dynamite.


Are you serious? Oh wow. Thought it was either live or taped in front of fans.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Orange Cassidy 🧡
Guess I'm the only one who likes him here. I don't think he should be champion but he is a fave of mine.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Whoanma said:


>



In immortal words of Al bundy,and a laugh was had by all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

His eyes are very red.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Jericho looks like he's dropping weight


Didn't he do the same in WWE when he turned face as well?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Are you serious? Oh wow. Thought it was either live or taped in front of fans.


No, the sounds are sound effects from other shows too. They make one live and one taped since the beginning of pandemic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Amazing by Jericho again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho at least you landed on that giant comfy mattress instead of hitting your head on the stage.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Jericho at least you landed on that giant comfy mattress instead of hitting your head on the stage.


He might be dropping weight too because he's about to go on tour


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Nobody was worried, bro. 😆


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *1. Matches were taped last week. Segments can be edited in whenever.
> 2. Cornette is literally the only person who has said this and did so a few days ago.*


Well, i don't think OC, Kenny, Best Friends traveled all to Jacksonville only to make that promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Inner Circle had a good run but its time for them to pack it up and go their own way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> No, the sounds are sound effects from other shows too. They make one live and one taped since the beginning of pandemic.


Okay so next week, is that the last show before the ppv? And, is that live or taped?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

The War games match should of been the PPV match, not sure how a stadium stampede is going to work with fans


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA I enjoyed that Jade promo lmfao


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

NamelessJobber said:


> Orange Cassidy 🧡
> Guess I'm the only one who likes him here. I don't think he should be champion but he is a fave of mine.


I enjoy him in the midcard, but a main eventer he is not...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay so next week, is that the last show before the ppv? And, is that live or taped?


Next week is live!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am i the only one who pictures Red Velvet as a possible stripper? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Next week is live!


Great, thanks!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That belt is the worst belt ive laid my eyes on. But Serena is a great talent.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The War games match should of been the PPV match, not sure how a stadium stampede is going to work with fans


Its stupid as fuck, they begin the feud inside 2 steel cages in War Games, and they end it fighting in a football stadium, cause nothing says dangerous and feud ending like fighting in a football stadium.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Am i the only one who pictures Red Velvet as a possible stripper? LOL


All I think about is the cupcake lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> That belt is the worst belt ive laid my eyes on. But Serena is a great talent.


Lol yeah the NWA womens title and AEW womens title are two of the ugliest womens titles thats ever existed. I even put the butterfly divas title above them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> HAHA I enjoyed that Jade promo lmfao


*The segments really made up for the shit matches tonight*.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I thought Shida kicked Reba in her pussy at first 😅


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Inb4 "DANIEL BRYAN CONFIRMED?!"*


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> I enjoy him in the midcard, but a main eventer he is not...


Mm, yes me too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First a Twist and Shout and now a Dragon Screw?

Does Deeb think she's Tanahashi? Lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena playing the heel in this match, prepping herself for CM Punk's AEW debut and SES reunion. 😂

All of the matches tonight have had limb work. Been noticing it for a while, AEW has cut back on the outright spotty matches. We used to often see three of them in a row, now more in moderation.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I always wonder what is the endgame of having the NWA women's title on their show. I'm still hoping that Nick Aldis shows up and continue his feud with Cody.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why isn't Vickie Guerrero and Nyla on Dynamite ever???


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Inb4 "DANIEL BRYAN CONFIRMED?!"*


Daniel Bryan and Roderick strong vs the young bucks in a rematch please.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> I always wonder what is the endgame of having the NWA women's title on their show. I'm still hoping that Nick Aldis shows up and continue his feud with Cody.











Needs to happen at some point


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

jeez these matches are long


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Serena is a beast


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Leg work plays into the finish, you love to see it.

Serena rules, best female worker in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> View attachment 101481
> 
> Needs to happen at some point


Her vs Jade? jk lol


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Why isn't Vickie Guerrero and Nyla on Dynamite ever???


Do you really won't an answer to that question ?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Very good match. Deeb is so good and Velvet is getting better and better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marvez shows up like once a month lmfao!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Red Velvet is the hidden gem of AEWs women division. 

Heck of a match between them. 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The women have so much better psychology than the men.*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Anti American scum Ogogo up next


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OGOGO UP NEXT.

I MUST BOO HIM BECAUSE I'M AMERICAN.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is the Ogogo match going just going to be a body punch and a pin? 🤔


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> View attachment 101481
> 
> Needs to happen at some point


How about Kamille v Jade one day? I'd like to see it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Austin Gunn about to die by order of the Guvnor.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Klay Thompson vs Billy Gunn Jr. is my main event.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

19 match winning streak lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

JR is like "Dusty must be proud looking for above".....wondering why his son has so much lousy fashion sense.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ogogo is a star.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the flag thing isnt working.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Cody, Billy Gunn's annoying son and QT Marshall









Save us Ogogo, dispose of all that rubbish


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This guy kinda sucks.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ear your heart out George Foreman. Hardest puncher in history right there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Ogogo's crew is probably not even from his own country and should be supporting Cody lmfao


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Flag stuff is dumb


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is like the American Revolution all over again


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Watch out Ogogo, Cody is gonna call the police cause you disrespected his mixed race marriage.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cody mood.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of segments and promos. Sometimes these taped shows least do pretty good with this stuff.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

They are doing a good job building up ogogo as a monster heel


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Just when I thought selling was dead,good job Austin gun.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now THAT is how you book a proper squash. I'm proud of them for the first time.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kaz is now the Elite Hunter.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The birth of "Black Heart" Kaz


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> The birth of "Black Heart" Kaz


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Now THAT is how you book a proper squash. I'm proud of them for the first time.*


For sure, I just wish I had confidence in the guy not being completely exposed when it comes time for a longer bout


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Never forget the Legion Of Boom


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Miro should change his name to something more menacing like Mirack!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I really dislike pic in pic. Do you think if they go to a streaming service instead of cable that will cease? When will cable end, in general and for real.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> For sure, I just wish I had confidence in the guy not being completely exposed when it comes time for a longer bout


He was terrible for most of it. lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Miro should change his name to something more menacing like Mirack!











?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

That Kaz promo was sick


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Miro getting booed for pulling the Tim Tebow think you Jesus in Jacksonville. That should be getting him cheered there


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

praise Jesus for this incredible strength!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395190253711941632


El Hammerstone said:


> For sure, I just wish I had confidence in the guy not being completely exposed when it comes time for a longer bout


*That's understandable. We'll need to see some actual wrestling moves at some point, but for now, the instant KO's are working.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Miro seriously needs new gear, the baggy boxing shorts with the goofy bulky kickpads aren't working. If he taped his feet and lost the kickpads it would look better imo but the kickpads aren't working wiht those shorts.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They always poke fun at the shit Rusev did in WWE lol...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Archer decided he's a face this week, this makes face turn number 3 within the span of a year. He's rapidly trying to catch up to Big Show in terms of heel and face turns.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, it looks like watching Hangman next week will be a no go.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Archer decided he's a face this week, this makes face turn number 3 within the span of a year. He's rapidly trying to catch up to Big Show in terms of heel and face turns


He will be heel in two weeks or so. Just watch lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

whos that talking right now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What a segment. Loved it. Great build for Miro and Archer. Fantastic job from both.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And Dante Martin gets a shot at the TNT title why? i've barely seen that guy on tv.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

was that excalibur talking now?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Dante Martin


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nutella?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

if that is indeed excalibur who was talking just now, he sounds different.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Joey janella


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Remember, Dynamite is on a Friday at 10PM EDT next week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> He will be heel in two weeks or so. Just watch lol


I love how he was a heel interrupting Sting getting in his face every week a bit ago, then Sting was just like "Yeah i agree your booking sucks" and bam Archer turned face, so fucking stupid.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week seems a little meh in terms of matches.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

No Britt Baker on the show next week? I mean, she's the most over woman on the roster with a huge match at a PPV in a 2 weeks, and isn't on the show leading up to it? Cmon Tony, that's bad booking


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, show's over. Excellent segments tonight (outside of the Dark Order getting involved with Sting and Darby again). *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dante is gonna bump like a freak for Miro. Could replace Brodie vs Cody as the shortest TNT title match ever.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Yea they did have some good segments


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who is this Alexis Bliss?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Bucks have punchable faces.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Who is this Alexis Bliss?


I'll take this one over the cinematic channel changing one over there lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad this is on last since I have to drive somewhere. What a bleh show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Who is this Alexis Bliss?


I thought the same thing. Julia Hart is definitely her stunt double


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

When the hell did the Varsity Blondes get a cheerleader? I wish they didnt expect me to watch the youtube shows


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joey Janelle is still employed? 

The Varsity Blondes look like a finished product. Sucks they put it together over their YouTube shows. The Bucks gear is dope, not gonna lie.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another example of AEW highlighting young talent in the main event with the Blonds. Hopefully they take their chance and impress.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not may mullets in today's wrestling lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Joey Janelle is still employed?
> 
> The Varsity Blondes look like a finished product. Sucks they put it together over their YouTube shows. The Bucks gear is dope, not gonna lie.


Yeah he definitely should be let go. He can take Dork Order with him and Marko


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Garrison looks like Lenny Lane


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

They need the girl so they don’t look like the Spirit Squad I guess


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Griff and Pillman Jr are not listed on the roster page of AEW's site. Is Pillman Jr still under contract with MLW?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I missed most of the show and my “prize” for tuning in now are the Young Fucks......dressed like reject Bee Gees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Young Bucks vs. Varsity Blonds as the main event? Yikes. I've seen better main events in backyard feds.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Julia Hart her real name? Because if it's gimmicked I wonder if it's from the Adam Sandler movie "The Wedding Singer" where the Drew Barrymore character is named Julia, engaged to Glenn Guglia, ends up with Adam Sandler character "Robbie Hart" in a feel good happy ending.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Young Bucks are up there with Reigns, MJF and Jay White as some of the best heels in the biz right now. Absolutely detestable, gonna be a huge pop when they lose.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shock Street said:


> When the hell did the Varsity Blondes get a cheerleader? I wish they didnt expect me to watch the youtube shows


Yeah they do shit on their youtube shows and expect everyone watching Dynamite to know what happened on there so they don't bother explaining it.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Joey Janelle is still employed?
> 
> The Varsity Blondes look like a finished product. Sucks they put it together over their YouTube shows. The Bucks gear is dope, not gonna lie.


 Yes he is. Do you remember Mel? She is still listed as a member of their roster too. 








AEW | All Elite Wrestling Roster | Official Website


Disover the entire All Elite Wrestling (AEW) roster and win-loss records for all Men, Women, and Tag Team divisions.




www.allelitewrestling.com


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> They need the girl so they don’t look like the Spirit Squad I guess


They kind of remind me of The Body Donnas with Sunny. I don't know if Julia Hart can talk, but give her the mic and she could be the biggest star out of the group. I still think Pillman Jr should do a version of his dad's gimmick, especially with how popular Dark Side of the Ring was.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Griff Garrison is just boring to me... Idk, maybe he needs new ring gear, a new gimmick, or a heel turn, but he's just... blah to me.

Pillman hasn't found his groove, but at least he has a backstory that's interesting with being a 2nd generation star and all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they gonna try and book Pillman jr the same way his dad was? Ya know start him in a team called something The Blondes, then have them split up and Pillman jr goes all loose cannon?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Who is this Alexis Bliss?


Like early NXT Alexa?


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Young Bucks are up there with Reigns, MJF and Jay White as some of the best heels in the biz right now. Absolutely detestable, gonna be a huge pop when they lose.


Idk kind of feels like they're bordering go away heat.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

"Never trust a Hart'.....Callis "That's what we say in Canada" lol...i love don callis


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That ref is fucking horrible


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, another submission finish. I'm loving that trend.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

How can those dastardly Bucks treat Alexas stunt double that way


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Joey Janelle is still employed?
> 
> The Varsity Blondes look like a finished product. Sucks they put it together over their YouTube shows. The Bucks gear is dope, not gonna lie.


Janelle is a waste of roster spot,and so is sunny kiss.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Stealing them kicks lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Stealing them kicks lmao


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol mox couldn’t untie bucks shoes

heels use the double knot


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

They showed the Bucks bare feet on TV. Disgusting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eddie gonna eBay them to pay his momma's bills.

Enjoyed that show. Nothing spectacular in-ring but good, solid matches and plenty of storyline development to finish setting up the DON card.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

An overall solid show. Nothing that mad me go "wow" or got me that excited but some solid stuff sprinkled throughout the show.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I still can’t believe that they’re actually going ahead with putting Orange Cassidy in a world title match in their marquee PPV.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Yea, turned out to be better than expected. For sure. 
Bare feets got me down tho. I really don't like feet.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think this is the first episode I have ever turned off early since Dynamite started. They really need to revamp themselves with an actual booker and TV producer. And seriously? Jelly next week?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Young Bucks are up there with Reigns, MJF and Jay White as some of the best heels in the biz right now. Absolutely detestable, gonna be a huge pop when they lose.


They are really good at it but the referees being so dumb and ineffectual is annoying.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Does Janela still date Brandi Lauren?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DaSlacker said:


> They are really good at it but the referees being so dumb and ineffectual is annoying.


The refs are absolute shit, you won't find me disagreeing. Best ref they've had is Mike Chioda but he only did three matches.

The Bucks are still killing it as heels. They were vanilla af as babyfaces, but like Kenny are back in their element now. They make you want to see them get their asses kicked.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

So TNT featured Shida in some promotion earlier about Asian heritage, there is all of this media coverage about Asian hate crimes and AEW tonight had Shida double teamed, attacked with a crutch and curb stomped on the belt 😂💀 Now we're in WCW 2001 level.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Young Bucks are up there with Reigns


*No.*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lots of good promo segments tonight.

Seeing Shida treated like an afterthought for so much of her reign. And even now during this build, has been very frustrating.

Christian vs. Sydal was quite fun. Christian is playing the “vet” role perfectly so far.

Serena vs. Red Velvet was awesome. It shows once again why the women should be featured more on Dynamite. And Serena in a title match at DON Please.

YB vs. Varsity Blondes was very good as well.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Great opening match. It went downhill after that. Jeez. And next week's card is even worse. They need to hire Bischoff to begin a change. God bless.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

NamelessJobber said:


> Does Janela still date Brandi Lauren?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

“Nothing really awful tonight so I guess it was a good show”. - AEW fanatics 

😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> View attachment 101483
> 
> ?


Is this guy called Mirack?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Young Bucks are up there with Reigns, MJF and Jay White as some of the best heels in the biz right now. Absolutely detestable, gonna be a huge pop when they lose.


Wow the Wrestling industry really is in trouble!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> “Nothing really awful tonight so I guess it was a good show”. - AEW fanatics
> 
> 😂


“Absolutely hate the product. Barely watch any of it. Here to troll”.
-Mr316


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Is this guy called Mirack?


Miraak, but it would be pronounced the same


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they gonna try and book Pillman jr the same way his dad was? Ya know start him in a team called something The Blondes, then have them split up and Pillman jr goes all loose cannon?


You know that before the Hollywood Blondes Pillman Sr. was in WCW for 4 years and was a wildly over and succesful singles competitor with classic matches against Jushin Liger, 2 Light Heavyweight championship reigns and a US Tag Title reign alongside Tom Zenk, right?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> “Nothing really awful tonight so I guess it was a good show”. - AEW fanatics
> 
> 😂


Stop your nonsense. Its embarrassing that you need to troll


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Nick Jackson looked different tonight. Was that him or someone standing in for him?

Nick is the taller Young Buck.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pretty below average dynamite. The segments were pretty good as @BOSS of Bel-Air said in another thread. But the matches were pretty forgettable was kinda like nxt this week.

But atleast we didn't have a illogical clusterfuck brawl this week to end the show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Pretty below average dynamite. The segments were pretty good as @BOSS of Bel-Air said in another thread. But the matches were pretty forgettable was kinda like nxt this week.
> 
> But atleast we didn't have a illogical clusterfuck brawl this week to end the show


*You mean Moxley and Kingston didn't run out and do prop comedy while the Dark Order chased the Bucks away? I'm shocked.*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

5.5/10 ... below long term average, hopefully a trough and not a trend


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like Wild Thing as Moxley's music, but mostly I just love the fact that his entrance song no longer sound like Nickelback.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty good show tonight. Red Velvet/Deeb was great and the segments were top notch. Really liked the Mox/Kingston vs Acclaimed match too. 7/10 for me.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Show was a 5/10. But perhaps im being generous cause I felt even Raw had better moments than this almost, and thats usually not so common to see. I dunno what stood out about it really. Young Bucks can't wrestle and don't belong in the main event, ethan and scorpio are too green, omega and cassidy was interesting... i guess? Moxley officially has wild thing theme? Obviously MJF is the highlight and that segment was ok but other than a simple challenge and Spears smashing a bottle, where was the substance? Acclaimed dissing Brandi was epic though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You mean Moxley and Kingston didn't run out and do prop comedy while the Dark Order chased the Bucks away? I'm shocked.*


I mean they did steal shoes, does that count as humorous lol


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I think this is the first episode I have ever turned off early since Dynamite started. They really need to revamp themselves with an actual booker and TV producer. And seriously? Jelly next week?


Jelly, cesar bononi are fighting and one of top flight dudes is facing Miro in his first title defense. These guys are all so irrelevant whether you like them or not. Dynamite is starting to be the worst wrestling show.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Did anybody notice during the Pinnacle dinner promo that Dax and Spears shared the same drink 🤣


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> Miraak, but it would be pronounced the same


"_"Much of what is known has been lost through the ages. He was Dragonborn, yet he served the dragons. A priest in their order, highly esteemed and very powerful. Then he turned against them, becoming something they feared" _

From Videogame player to Videogame character?

Damn we shouldn't giving them any ideas like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was a fun Dynamite

not spectacular, but enjoyable tv

motn was Deeb v Velvet followed by Bucks / Blonds


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Omega/Callis segment with OC was really good. Callis pulling out copies after OC tore the original doc was really clever/funny. 

Jericho promo was really good. I really enjoyed it. The guy knows how to sell a match. Pinnacle dinner promo was cool too. 

Christian is being bit heelish lately. I like it. 

Kazarian promo was really well done. Idk who he will feud with. Maybe Omega after DoN for some Dynamite special. Could be a great match. 

Bucks are awesome. The mainevent was really good. Considering how young Blondes are, it was a really good match. Kingston stealing their Diors was fun stuff. 

Overall an average show. 

Sting and Darby vs Scorpio and Ego will be a tag match in the ring. Should be a good watch. Sting's in ring return match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I liked the show. I've liked Dynamite on the whole more since NXT moved to Tuesdays. Not every show needs to be a can't miss HR show - play some small ball, slow burn angles and let segments breathe. Serena vs Velvet was MOTN. Deeb is a great "hand" for the division. The Woman of 1000 holds... Speaking of which I loved the interaction between Malenko and Jericho - 20+ year callback?

Christian vs Sydal is a "throwaway match" but it was A)reel gud and B)used to further Team Taz angles. Christian's overt respect bits and I'm the veteran leader stuff has to be long term heel booking though. Comes off as condescending ultimately. Not sure AEW needs more top card heels though - so maybe they see it as him just being an earnest super face with it. 

Ogogo vs Gunn, Mox/Mad King vs Acclaimed, Shida/Rebel, Bucks/Blonds were all "throwaway matches" that were more about the stories surrounding the match to set-up Double or Nothing. Decent enough in-ring, get the undercard guys in television.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love some of the responses to this. They have managed to work some whining smarks perfectly.

Ogogo looks like a million bucks. AEW is doing such a good job of highlighting fresh young talent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395212733277249536


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I often enjoy these low key shows and this was no different. Liked the majority of the promos and backstage segments. Enjoyed seeing some of the homegrown personnel get their opportunity

Serena Deeb is awesome and hers was the match of the night, fair play to her


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena's heelish persona interested me. It could have been a one-time thing to give the face vs. face match some flavour (Cody and Tanahashi have often done this), but I wonder if it could lead to something more.

During the Pinnacle segment, Dax said they wanted every single title in AEW. So if he's true to his word, the Pinnacle should add a woman. Tessa Blanchard would be great if AEW takes the risk with her, but if not Serena would fit them like a glove.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

normally read this section and then decide if I watch(in England) seems quite in here this week, sounds like a good show for promos so will watch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Serena's heelish persona interested me. It could have been a one-time thing to give the face vs. face match some flavour (Cody and Tanahashi have often done this), but I wonder if it could lead to something more.
> 
> During the Pinnacle segment, Dax said they wanted every single title in AEW. So if he's true to his word, the Pinnacle should add a woman. Tessa Blanchard would be great if AEW takes the risk with her, but if not Serena would fit them like a glove.


Serena is an awesome wrestler but she does need some spice. Heel turn could do the trick


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I love some of the responses to this. They have managed to work some whining smarks perfectly.
> 
> Ogogo looks like a million bucks. AEW is doing such a good job of highlighting fresh young talent.
> 
> ...


It was a little unfortunate that Austin actually gave Ogogo a bloody nose


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dynamite was very enjoyable last night. Skipped the main event, but rest of the show was good.

Christian/Sydal and the Moxley/Kingston tag match were solid. Serena/Red Velvet was very good and MOTN. Ogogo being made to look like a beast is nice. Pinnacle segment was solid. Inner Circle was good, but mostly because of Jericho’s promo. Jayde probably did her best mic work yet.,

Miro/Archer was the best part of the night. Miro’s promo was entertaining, and the back and fourth between him and Archer was awesome. Felt like two caged animals roaring at each other before they’re let out to clash. It was excellent, and the best I’ve seen from both guys on the mic in AEW. If they have this type of chemistry in the ring, could end up being a MOTN or even MOTYC.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Serena is too bland for Pinnacle I think. And that's saying something. Too bad Dean Malenko can't manage her. Riffing further off Woman of 1000 Holds, maybe call her the Icewoman. 

Pinnacle is shoot selected in a way, so they'd legit need to choose somebody if they join. I think Anna Jay could fit as a prodigy type and poached from Dark Order. Tay Conti could work with them as well I think. I think she'd be great in skits and playing off Max. 

Britt being part time doesn't fit their ethos. Jade is going to centerpiece wherever she ends up and not a fit. Thunder Rosa would be good fit, but is better off on her own if/when she signs. 

In all likelihood though Cassie Lee (former Peyton Royce) probably makes most sense to add in when her 90 days is up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I mean they did steal shoes, does that count as humorous lol


*I was halfway joking and this really happened? 🤦*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

finally catching dynamite. wow what a difference is it when you have a crowd. not sure how full it is


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I was halfway joking and this really happened? 🤦*


Yep bucks got choked out and their diors stolen


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep bucks got choked out and their diors stolen


*Well, I'm glad I skipped the main event. Nothing good ever comes out of a Young Bucks match.*


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok Dynamite ruled. That is all.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Better matches would have made a better show but I was happy with the improvements on the non-wrestling side of things. I wrote in another thread that I'd be ok with one or two fewer matches each week if the trade off was better story progression and more chances for wrestlers to showcase their promo skills/characters so long as the matches don't change style. I like the AEW mix - length, workrate and gymnastics included. If I didn't, I wouldn't be watching.

Deeb/Velvet was the best match, imo. The others were fine, I guess, but nothing I was wowed by. Overall, an enjoyable show with some much needed exposition.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great show (as always)

Funny how people were saying Miro was ruined. Now he looks awesome. Enjoyed his promo too, especially towards the end when he threatened Jake Roberts.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Great show (as always)
> 
> Funny how people were saying Miro was ruined. Now he looks awesome. Enjoyed his promo too, especially towards the end when he threatened Jake Roberts.


I liked miro's promo, I also don't get why people are saying he is ruined, if that was the case then it would be tough to nearly every act in wwe seriously also.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I have to scratch my head as to how aew keep putting on this below par cards and it looks the same next week as well, they have signed enough good talent now that we shouldn't be seeing crap like janela still featuring on dynamite. Guys like the acclaimed and varsity blondes I get completely because they have a lot of potential but austin Gunn, sydal... really


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> I have to scratch my head as to how aew keep putting on this below par cards and it looks the same next week as well, they have signed another good talent now that we shouldn't shouldn't be seeing crap like janela still featuring on dynamite. Guys like the acclaimed and varsity blondes I get completely because they have a lot of put potential but austin Gunn, sydal... really


I’m pretty sure it said Austin Gunn had a 19 match winning streak going into his match tonight 😂😂😂


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So about Ogogo and his punches.. he is definitely using brass knuckles under his fist wraps?

They can't protect his punches forever.. he will never have a competent match if they do.. and they can't suddenly explain how he lost his punching power.



Dizzie said:


> I liked miro's promo, I also don't get why people are saying he is ruined, if that was the case then it would be tough to nearly every act in wwe seriously also.


If he goes back to WWE tomorrow and is back to doing cuck angles, these people will be cheering him on with "Rusev Day" posts. Don't take these posters seriously. 

Miro has been doing great lately and is a legit monster.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Next week's card could have looked like this:
-Tay and Shida vs Baker and Rebel
-Miro vs Warhorse
-Cody picks a representative against Space Caveman (DDP vs Space Caveman)
-4 corner elimination: Christian and Matt Sydal vs Brian Cage and Hobbs vs Darby and Hangman vs Sky and Ethan Page (Q5)
-Statlander vs Jade vs Red Velvet vs Bunny
-Mox, OC and Pac vs Omega and Good Brothers (main event)


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Watching back the OC/Kenny segment. That was promo greatness. If you cannot appreciate the work by all people involved you simply hate pro wrestling. This sets OC up perfectly to put in the inspired underdog performance, where he transformes from lackadaisical to fighting his heart out during the match, while just coming up short. This match will make OC (as a serious character).

Also f*** me does Kris Statlander have a presence. The way she stared down Omega, I got a little scared for Kenny.


----------

